# Windows Boot Manager missing winload.exe



## ericaluti (Jan 29, 2009)

I get this on boot-up 
"Windows did not start correctly. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause.

File: \windows\system32\winload.exe

Status: 0xc000000e

Info: The selected entry could not be loaded because the application is
missing or corrupt."
Please can someone help? I use Windows Vista SP1


----------



## bonyolddoc (Oct 18, 2008)

Are you just now installing Vista or has this machine been running Vista and this problem just started?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you will need the Vista DVD for this if you do not have one then you can borrow anyone's as long as it is 32 bit version or if you have 64 bit version then you will need it. Boot from the dvd and go past the language setup and select "repair your computer" from the options select "command Prompt" at the X souces prompt type:-



```
Bcdedit –store c:\boot\BCD –set GUID path \windows\system32\Boot\winload.exe

press enter, reboot to take effect
```


----------



## azim akhtar (Jan 30, 2009)

my notebook is unable to boost up.its numeric keypad,caps lock,scroll lock light always show.im unable to solved out the problem


----------

